# **Extremely Pic Heavy**



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

_*Random Pictures*_

Picasa Web Albums - Kate Tremblay - 2010-08-01

*Splash Pictures*

Picasa Web Albums - Kate Tremblay - 2010-07-28

*Lake Pictures*

Picasa Web Albums - Kate Tremblay - 2010-08-18

Enjoy!!

(Teddy is the yellow, Riley is the black)


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

What awesome pics.! Thanks so much for sharing! They both are just gorgeous and look so happy to be with you and your family. I can tell they both have wonderful personalities. I love the lake pictures....:smile:


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

I sure do like that very first lake pic...so artsy.

And I reallllllllly want that person's camera. 

Good lookin' dogs ya got there.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Such beautiful labs you have, so regal but goofy and fun at the same time! They look like they really do live the good life! Thanks for sharing :wink:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

What great pictures! Your guys look like they have a lot of fun. :biggrin:


----------



## deb9017 (Aug 31, 2010)

Your dogs are gorgeous and you are quite the photographer!!!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Being a lab Lover , your labs are fantastic! Mine~ I just took to a small body of water~ and they were swimming! Its a walking area with a body of water. They love this area alot! Love your pics ~~Love those Labs! They are just wonderful~~ wonderful dogs!:biggrin:


----------



## crys2982 (Oct 4, 2010)

they're gorgeous.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey... Is this the same Rye and Ted from the Lab board?? :biggrin: If it is.. Good to see you here! :wink: Love your pictures, as always!!


----------

